
Macs with Apple silicon will get new, refined boot and recovery mode - miles
https://sixcolors.com/post/2020/06/macs-with-apple-silicon-will-get-new-refined-boot-and-recovery-mode/
======
miles
> _On these new Macs, Target Disk Mode will be retired in favor of Mac Sharing
> Mode. Rather than turning your Mac into a disk, the new Mac Sharing Mode
> will turn your Mac into an SMB file server._

This is disappointing, especially given all of the trouble with migrating data
via WiFi or even Ethernet[1,2] (as opposed to a direct
Thunderbolt/FireWire/USB connection). Would much prefer to have direct access
to the disk, which opens up many more data recovery options than an SMB server
(assuming it can even start).

[1]
[https://macperformanceguide.com/blog/2017/20170707_2222-howt...](https://macperformanceguide.com/blog/2017/20170707_2222-howto-
MigrationAssistant-Thunderbolt.html)

[2] [https://www.podfeet.com/blog/2016/11/how-not-to-do-
migration...](https://www.podfeet.com/blog/2016/11/how-not-to-do-migration-
assistant/)

